# expanding jam chuck



## old folks

Does anyone know where I could have a all metal 1x8tpi  jam chuck made ? Either answer through forum or to my personal e mail...
johneduck@eastex.net              Thank you


----------



## Travlr7

Evenin' John:

On page 54 of Penn State Industries new catalog, they have a 1-3/8" expanding Collet chuck  and a 3 jaw micro chuck; both available with 1" x 8tpi. prices $40 to $50 dollars.

Hope this helps.

Bruce


----------



## old folks

I have the 1 3/8 expanding chuck, I want one that is 3/4 on an inch.
While I am at it, is there a decent four jaw chuck that is cheap in prise intil I can save towards a high dollar one. Thank you


----------



## Rifleman1776

The PSI mini-grip CMG3 chuck is about $80.00 with three sets of jaws. While design is excellent, the quality control from the factory can leave much to be desired. I went through four before finally getting the fifth which is good. The first two were non-concentric. The second two were rusted and had rust protection applied OVER the rust. Bad QC. The last was personally check by folks at PSI and is a great little chuck, especially for the money.






> _Originally posted by old folks_
> <br />I have the 1 3/8 expanding chuck, I want one that is 3/4 on an inch.
> While I am at it, is there a decent four jaw chuck that is cheap in prise intil I can save towards a high dollar one. Thank you


----------



## Kurt Aebi

JOhn & Frank,

I just recently ordered the New 4-jaw chuck and it is due to arrive today (I got it for $56.00, because I was trying to get an obsoleted one and they gave me a price break on the $79.95 one)  I'll let you guys know here how it is.  I have heard a lot of isues with PSI's QC and according to the CSR I talked to there, they are hoping these new chucks will take care of that issue, she said they are using a different manufacturer, or manufacturing technques - she wasn't sure which.

Anyway, it should be here today and I can post a little about it tomorrow.


----------



## Carole in VA

Woodcraft has the Nova Midi on sale for $99.


----------



## Randy_

Forgive my ignorance; but what, exactly is a "jam chuck"??


----------



## Rifleman1776

That's interesting. I guess I was one of the guinea pigs. It took five chucks and as many months of mailing back and forth trying until I got a usaeble one. OH, well.








> _Originally posted by Kurt Aebi_
> <br />JOhn & Frank,
> 
> I just recently ordered the New 4-jaw chuck and it is due to arrive today (I got it for $56.00, because I was trying to get an obsoleted one and they gave me a price break on the $79.95 one)  I'll let you guys know here how it is.  I have heard a lot of isues with PSI's QC and according to the CSR I talked to there, they are hoping these new chucks will take care of that issue, she said they are using a different manufacturer, or manufacturing technques - she wasn't sure which.
> 
> Anyway, it should be here today and I can post a little about it tomorrow.


----------



## Rifleman1776

There may be more styles than what I'm going to attempt to describe but basically, there are two different kinds. One is an expanding chuck that you place inside the opening of a vase, box or similar opening. The expansion 'jams' against the inside rim and holds in place so outside turning and finishing can be done. Since it doesn't hold as well as other types it is usually only used for light final turing and mostly for sanding and finishing. The other type I have seen is a soft end (rags ball or rubber) on a rod that goes inside a bowl or vase and 'jams' against the bottom while being held from the other side by the tailstock. Again, it doesn't hold as well as a spur so is generally only for final sanding and finishing.







> _Originally posted by Randy._
> <br />Forgive my ignorance; but what, exactly is a "jam chuck"??


----------



## Fred in NC

Jams are usually made from fruit, such as <b>strawberries</b>....[8D]

Actually a very useful jam chuck is the PIN CHUCK ....
It is a rod with a flat, and a little rod that sits on the flat.
When turned, it JAMS against the bar and the piece.  Very easy to make, and inexpensive.  I don't have a pic or drawing handy.  Maybe someone will have one or a site with a pic.


----------



## penhead

Thanks Fred, I've been wanting to say that all day..[]

See if this link helps or not:
http://wnywoodturners.com/articles/jimjamb/jamchuck.htm


----------



## woodman928

Check out the new catalog at Grizzly. They have 2 different types one for $40 and a new one for $80 also a very small one with a #2 taper


----------

